# The Armour of Contempt & Only in Death: Dalin Criid (spoilers)



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

So I picked up The Lost Omnibus, and am now on Only in Death. 

Now Dalin Criid had his "foster" parents Tona and Caff, and then his real dad Kolea.

Now in Armour of Contempt, I thought I recalled passages of Dalin complaining about how his real father should be in his life, that nothing was normal with the Guard. 

In Only in Death though when Dalin is in the aid station with Tona, willing her to not leave him, Kolea comes in. And Dalin is like Kolea always acted differently towards him. He then asks if Kolea knew his birth parents, and kolea was like yes. And then like yes they both died in the war.

Now I thought Dalin knew about Kolea. Or did he simply know that his real father was in the regiment, but didn't know who it was?

Or did I just misread things?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dalin doesn't know who his real birth parents are. Tona was sworn to secrecy when Kolea told her. So she has never told him. As far as Dalin knows his parents died in the Vervunhive war. Kolea always keeps an eye on Dalin however, so he has another protector other than Tona.

CP


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh, yeah I probably should have put spoilers in the title:

The Lost Omnibus, p700-01. Dalin is wondering why he hears Caff's voice, and not his ma(Tona) or real father. 

On 701 it goes:

"His father, his real father, was different. Gol Kolea had believed his children dead....Kolea never had tired to remake his relationship with Dalin or Yoncy. Tona had explained on several occassions that Kolea had decided it best, for the children's sake, not to upset their lives any further by stepping back into them."

The passage goes on and on, so it does seem that Dalin knew. Hell, everyone knew the truth, Caff, Curth, Varl, and I'm sure many more ghosts.
So what am I missing?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

well, Gol keeps that locket with him around his neck with the kids pictures in it. I guess you were right, its been some time since i've read the books so i'm a little fuzzy. I still think that Dalin believes his real father dead back on Vervunhive.

The reason Dalin hears Caff's voice is because Caffran is the one who spent the most time around him. Taught him the most about life and such things. 

who is speaking on pg. 701 for that passage?

CP


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I know why he hears Caff's voice. Because Caff chose to be their "father", where he felt like Tona had no choice, and his real father didn't want anything to do with him.

Its Dalin "speaking", though he's thinking. After he gets separated from Merrt and kills the Sons of Sek.


----------



## Saxit (May 26, 2009)

I'm reading The Lost right now and this passage confused me as well, so much that I had to go back and find the part in Armor of Contempt where Dalin is thinking about his father.
To me it's quite clear that Dalin knows that Kolea is his father: "He didn't understand it, and he'd never approached Kolea directly about it, because it made him angry." - Dalin thinking, p. 701 in The Lost.

In p. 897 it seems like Dalin has no clue when he's talking with Kolea.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

an Abnett oopsy? perhaps?

CP


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking like it. Just wondered if I was missing something.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

COMPNOR said:


> Looking like it. Just wondered if I was missing something.


i don't think you did miss anything. Very good work on being observant! ::good:

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think its in referance to the fact that kolea says he knew his parents and that they both died?


----------



## COMPNOR (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, but Dalin knows Kolea is his father. The only possible alternative is that Dalin, while knowing that Kolea is his father, and in the regiment, doesn't know exactly who Kolea is. But I find that a very hard stretch.

Alternatively, perhaps it was meant like when you see someone you do know, and say "Hey do I know you?" being all joking, and Koleas response was meant that the father part of him died during the war.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Gonna have to read the book again now lol


----------

